# The unofficial tpf babe guide - wooohoooooooooo!



## vonnagy (May 13, 2004)

I, the unofficial photoforum archive keeper, have done a bit of research. I have collected
photo forum hottie pics since the inception of the the photo forum self portrait thread! It's in alphabetical orderand by no means a complete list, please add guys! Could this be the tpf calendar in the making!?!


carlita! you gotta love tejas!







gimpypoop, the hottest looking poo in the universe!!









jnet, where ya been? we miss ya!





karissa, our forum exhibitionist!





lula! la garota muito linda de photofórum





mandapants! the original photoforum babe! woohooo!





oriecat! oriegon









photogoddess! the goddess of the forum





photong, the canuck cutie





terri!southern goth gurl





luminosity, the aussie hottie. oo la la!!


----------



## MDowdey (May 13, 2004)

whoops, anyone got a moist towel? :twisted: 



md


----------



## Sharkbait (May 13, 2004)

Best.
Thread.
EVER.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MDowdey (May 13, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> I, the unofficial photoforum archive keeper, have done a bit of research. I have collected
> photo forum hottie pics since the inception of the the photo forum self portrait thread! It's in alphabetical orderand by no means a complete list, please add guys! Could this be the tpf calendar in the making!?!
> 
> 
> ...



so good it had to be posted twice...

already saved to the hard drive...

md


----------



## vonnagy (May 13, 2004)

> Best.
> Thread.
> EVER.



Admins, perhaps a stickie (not stickk-ayyyyyyy) on top? i was a lot of hard work sifting for babes, hehehehhehe


----------



## Sharkbait (May 13, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> > Best.
> > Thread.
> > EVER.
> 
> ...



Von's new title:  "Babe Sifter"

hehe


----------



## drlynn (May 13, 2004)

Nice work, Mark!

Official TPF Babe Sifter.

Has a nice ring to it.  

Actually sounds kinda fun.


----------



## vonnagy (May 13, 2004)

holy cow...  this must be md's work... i would have never imagined this to be an actual stickie :shock: !  i was just jokin' but, hey, things are changin' now that md is in charge!!! :LOL: !


----------



## Luminosity (May 14, 2004)

Dunno 'bout the rest of the TPF chicas but this particular chicken cant fit her head thru the door now.   

This calls for the * TPF Spunkalicious Men * thread now .....its the girlies turn to perve muahahaha


----------



## photong (May 14, 2004)

How come Lum gets the ooo la la  I'm the french one! Can you rephrase mine to "photong, the cunuck cutie a la mode" then since she has oo la la 8) ? jk 

photogoddess' hair looks a long as mine. As soon as the BF returns my minidigi cam, I will show you.



			
				Luminosity said:
			
		

> Dunno 'bout the rest of the TPF chicas but this particular chicken cant fit her head thru the door now.
> 
> This calls for the * TPF Spunkalicious Men * thread now .....its the girlies turn to perve muahahaha



Damn striaght, Lum. It should be Spankalicious


----------



## Darfion (May 14, 2004)

Karissa! Marry me?   :heart:  oh wait i am married. oh well. Win some lose some


----------



## terri (May 14, 2004)

Mark....ya big goof.


----------



## graigdavis (May 14, 2004)

I would like to submit this picture of Karissa from the bikini thread.






you know...just incase someone might have missed it.


----------



## photong (May 14, 2004)

So ugh. Who is going to start the "TPF Spunkalicious Men" thread?


----------



## karissa (May 16, 2004)

Darfion said:
			
		

> Karissa! Marry me?   :heart:  oh wait i am married. oh well. Win some lose some



Sorry man....  Not going to take you from your wife.

Graig...  Glad you like that picture.


----------



## luckydog (May 23, 2004)

Someone give Graigdavis a Knighthood, a medal or any damn thing for his post! I never saw that photo  :shock:  :shock: 
Glad you're not in the picture now so i can try my luck (no pun) 

Karissa, i won't ask you to marry me but if you are ever in the need of a faithful man servant give me a yell


----------



## havoc (May 31, 2004)

Just thought it was time for a bump!!! Don't wanna lose the Crown Jewels of TPF....


----------



## vonnagy (May 31, 2004)

My sentiments in a few different languages:
*portuguese:*
As meninas do forum da foto governam o universo!
*italian:*
Le ragazze della tribuna della foto regolano l'universo!
*french:*
Les filles de forum de photo règnent l'univers!
*german:*
Foto-Forum-Mädchen ordnen das Universum an!
*chinese:*
&#30456;&#29255;&#35542;&#22727;&#22899;&#23401;&#32113;&#27835;&#23431;&#23449;! 
(that one didn't translate so well )
*dutch:*
De Meisjes van het Forum van de foto beslissen het heelal!
*aussie*
photo forum sheilas rule the  universe (mate)!


----------



## manda (May 31, 2004)

lol @ the aussiespeak


----------



## Luminosity (May 31, 2004)

Vonnagy said:
			
		

> *aussie*
> photo forum sheilas rule the  universe (mate)!




Too bloody right Vozza !!!!    :lmao:


----------



## westman (May 31, 2004)

bangs! :twisted:


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 1, 2004)

> german:
> Foto-Forum-Mädchen ordnen das Universum an!



What?????


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 17, 2005)

bumpity bump bump bump!

viva la chicas calientes de photoforum!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 17, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Dunno 'bout the rest of the TPF chicas but this particular chicken cant fit her head thru the door now.
> 
> This calls for the * TPF Spunkalicious Men * thread now .....its the girlies turn to perve muahahaha


I sooo better be in that post Lumi so help me.


And vonn, you forgot Niki


----------



## Corry (Jan 17, 2005)

Arty...this thread was made before Niki was around.












Course...I'm  not surprised to not see me....


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 17, 2005)

Where's the pics of Jaffpie?  She certainly deserves to be here


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 17, 2005)

you forgot me!!!


----------



## ferny (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought I was pushing it went I bumped Darfion's joke. At least that thread had no replies so it was forgotten. :mrgreen:


I will say that this forum is unique. Can anyone name a female user who isn't stunning? Not just in looks, but you're all really nice people to.



Thought not.




Sorry to act like a pervert.


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 17, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> you forgot me!!!


your a girl? maybe manda hasn't been telling us something   

yes arty, i've bumped this so young lads such as yourself can include the latest tpf babes.

yes, matt - totally agree jaffa needs to be here as well 



> Sorry to act like a pervert.



tis ok


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 17, 2005)

I think we need to update this topic, there are numerous new hotties to add... including Core, Alison and Mentos, among so many others


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 17, 2005)

i didn't bump this so i would do all the work fer gawds sake... if you find a hottie on the forum, bump her here! wait that didn't sound right....


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 17, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> i didn't bump this so i would do all the work fer gawds sake... if you find a hottie on the forum, bump her here! wait that didn't sound right....


 
I'm at work so I don't have access to my files, but if no one else posts then I will see about updating some pics tommorrow.


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 17, 2005)

'onya Scotty! :thumbsup:

[i don't know about you but i should get my reputation drastically increase for bumping this here thread ]


----------



## photong (Jan 17, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> [i don't know about you but i should get my reputation drastically increase for bumping this here thread ]



No I will when I finally get new pictures of me!!


----------



## ferny (Jan 17, 2005)

On second thought, I think I'll stay out of this thread. 

Don't want to pull a muscle or something.


----------



## ferny (Jan 17, 2005)

Mouse clicking can be dangerous at the best of times.
The less you have to do it the better.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 17, 2005)

photong said:
			
		

> No I will when I finally get new pictures of me!!


 
Without a doubt....


----------



## terri (Jan 17, 2005)

Bunch of nutters.....


----------



## manda (Jan 17, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> your a girl? maybe manda hasn't been telling us something


 
 wait till i show you pics of vancouver's skirt wearing days!


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 17, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> wait till i show you pics of vancouver's skirt wearing days!



i dare you. remember, i have photos too.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 17, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> i dare you. remember, i have photos too.


 
You wouldn't have to guts to post those :happy:


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 17, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> You wouldn't have to guts to post those :happy:


well she looks gorgeous in all my photos.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 17, 2005)

She always does!!  

I've seen a pic of 'couv in a kilt...  whose got cash?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 17, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> well she looks gorgeous in all my photos.


 
Like she could, on her worst day, look anything other than gorgeous.

Guess my reverse psychology didn't work since you didn't post anthing :angry1:


----------



## manda (Jan 17, 2005)

hahaha
 im loving this. i let out a nasty secret about Sean and then I end up getting compliments haha

 No, believe me, Scott, there are MANY ugly ugly manda pics.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 17, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> hahaha
> im loving this. i let out a nasty secret about Sean and then I end up getting compliments haha
> 
> No, believe me, Scott, there are MANY ugly ugly manda pics.


 
You could be a burn victim and you'd still be gorgeous, your beauty is less to do with your appearence than with the sparkle of your soul that shines through in your eyes.


----------



## manda (Jan 17, 2005)

awww
 gawd
 thats a beautiful thing to say Scott. I think you might need to be given smoothie title from now on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i actually AM a burn victim at the moment. i got so badly sunburned on my legs that they have been swollen, red roar and peeling for nearly 2 weeks now!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 17, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> awww
> gawd
> thats a beautiful thing to say Scott. I think you might need to be given smoothie title from now on!
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to hear about the sunburn, that sucks. As for the comments, only stating the truth as I see it, and in this case its extremely easy to see.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 17, 2005)

There are some good lookin women on the forum.

Here's my favorite.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 17, 2005)

what an amazing smile alison...for real!!!!!!! good lord!

md


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 17, 2005)

Awww! Hobbes is definitely working for those brownie points!

 J/k!

Zach


----------



## Alison (Jan 17, 2005)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Awww! Hobbes is definitely working for those brownie points!
> 
> J/k!
> 
> Zach




Hahahaha, I think reputation points instead   :mrgreen:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 17, 2005)

Thank you Hobbes, you made my night. That smile brings light into a very dark and sad few days I've been having. My jealosy of you knows no bounds.

:thumbup:


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 17, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Thank you Hobbes, you made my night. That smile brings light into a very dark and sad few days I've been having. My jealosy of you knows no bounds.
> 
> :thumbup:



Yup, definintely earned the new title with that one.    I hope it gets better for you... I'll PM some more to you tomorrow.


----------



## manda (Jan 17, 2005)

ZAchy, you should be doing the same! Show us your girly girl.


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 17, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> You could be a burn victim and you'd still be gorgeous, your beauty is less to do with your appearence than with the sparkle of your soul that shines through in your eyes.


well said my good man.


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 17, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> She always does!!
> 
> I've seen a pic of 'couv in a kilt...  whose got cash?



 :greendev:


----------



## manda (Jan 17, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> well said my good man.













 youre so lovely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 we so need a hot boys thread...


----------



## Walt (Jan 17, 2005)

This forum has such good scenery!


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 17, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> we so need a hot boys thread...



Indeedy.
We already have the hot boys floatin around 'ere....we just need to get em in a thread together , preferably shirtless & boxer-shorts clad


----------



## manda (Jan 17, 2005)

lets start one then missy!@


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 18, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> ZAchy, you should be doing the same! Show us your girly girl.



Here you go! 

This is the love of my life! 

She LOVES scarfs!






Showing off her Senior Ring 





She doesn't like to be in front of the camera, but when she is, I can't help but take pictures! And her smile could warm even the coldest hearts! 

Zach


----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2005)

Awww...she's a lucky girl!!!!   But then, by how much you rave about her, you're a lucky guy, too!


----------



## manda (Jan 18, 2005)

She's gorgeous Zach! What a pretty girl


----------



## Karalee (Jan 18, 2005)

Man, when I saw these pics I just got a good feeling, no wonder your so YO crazy Zach, if I can get that kinda feelin off a photo, it definately explains you and your Yo Fever!

You two's is cute


----------



## ferny (Jan 18, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> There are some good lookin women on the forum.
> 
> Here's my favorite.


Fogert the good looks, she's a *really* nice person to.

I wish you both the best of luck and hope you four enjoy every minute of your lives together.


----------



## Alison (Jan 18, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Fogert the good looks, she's a *really* nice person to.
> 
> I wish you both the best of luck and hope you four enjoy every minute of your lives together.



Thank you Ferny...so far so good  :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Jan 18, 2005)

Zach, her personality shines through in these photos....and you are right about her smile :mrgreen:  I'm really looking forward to meeting you both in March!


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 18, 2005)

In for a late  

I love this forum!


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 18, 2005)

WHERE THE HECK IS CENO'S PICTURE?????????



ceno, ceno, where are you.......



md


----------



## ferny (Jan 18, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Thank you Ferny...so far so good  :mrgreen:



:cheer:

Woohoo!!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## mygrain (Jan 18, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> There are some good lookin women on the forum.
> 
> Here's my favorite.



Amen! something about a women in a pair of glasses. RRREEEEEERRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## Scurra (Jan 18, 2005)

Well here are two of my personal favourites to be added to the unofficial Babe list:






and


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 18, 2005)

Scurra: I like this version better...


----------



## Alison (Jan 18, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Amen! something about a women in a pair of glasses. RRREEEEEERRRRR!!!!!!!



The same goes for men, my friend.......*sigh*


----------



## ferny (Jan 18, 2005)

If only I had some inspiration and a way to turn myself blind.

I'll think of a way. It's probably staring me in the face as I type.


----------



## Corry (Jul 6, 2006)

Bump for Archangel


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 6, 2006)

hahahahahah :lmao:  yeah that was a great thread  and.. there is a boy's thread as well!


----------



## terri (Jul 6, 2006)

My picture is now a red x!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 6, 2006)

ehh... and no pics of me here


----------



## Corry (Jul 6, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ehh... and no pics of me here



There are very few current active members in here.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 6, 2006)

:lmao:


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 6, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> My picture is now a red x!


I might have your vw pic saved somewhere! :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 6, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> I might have your vw pic saved somewhere! :mrgreen:



whoa... you know... I had some pics saved from Joshua Tree....  ...


----------



## terri (Jul 6, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> I might have your vw pic saved somewhere! :mrgreen:


It kills me that you liked that thing!


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 6, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> It kills me that you liked that thing!



Duh... All the guys liked that thing.


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 6, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> It kills me that you liked that thing!


Quit being modest. The pic had a HUGE following!


----------



## terri (Jul 6, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Duh... All the guys liked that thing.


:lmao: all because of that "Day in My Life" thing we did that time.....sheesh! 

That was fun though. :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Jul 6, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Quit being modest. The pic had a HUGE following!


:blushing:


----------



## Arch (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks corry......

ok ladies... its time to upload your recent pics......... K :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 6, 2006)

whoaaaaaaa :lmao:  thank you Mike! :d


----------



## Arch (Jul 6, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

>




just....... hot...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> just....... hot...... :mrgreen:



Hot...and she has a watermelon.


----------



## doenoe (Jul 6, 2006)

it probably was, thats why she is going to eat a watermelon.....nice and refreshing.


----------



## Arch (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmmmm........ babes with big melons....... can you see where im going with this


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hmmmm........ babes with big melons....... can you see where im going with this



:lmao: :lmao: you naughty boy!


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 6, 2006)

it's melonlicious!


----------



## Alison (Jul 6, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Quit being modest. The pic had a HUGE following!



Even I remember that pic :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 6, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> it's melonlicious!



... :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 6, 2006)

wooo!! I'm the president of the Mentos Fan Club!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 6, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> wooo!! I'm the president of the Mentos Fan Club!



oh my.... Meysha were are you?! HELP!


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## markc (Jul 6, 2006)

*sigh*
I miss teh Mandapants.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 6, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> oh my.... Meysha were are you?! HELP!


Don't worry, Mentos...cuz I'm secretary of *sexy growl* on the Mentos, Mansi, Corry, and Vicky fan club! :greenpbl:


----------



## terri (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay....I will replace the red X on page one here...I'm pretty certain this is the picture Mark grabbed, it fits the time line.  

Getting drunk at the winery a few years ago.










And this is from Mother's Day this year. Not the best, but it IS the most recent thing I have. 








There! Now, you people leave me alone!


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 6, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> I miss teh Mandapants.


 
Me too...

She was in Disneyland the other day! She hugged Donald!


----------



## markc (Jul 7, 2006)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Me too...
> 
> She was in Disneyland the other day! She hugged Donald!


Bwahaha! I haven't been to her weblog in a little bit. I'll have to pop over there and catch up. It's so nice that she actually posts to it!


----------



## Corry (Jul 7, 2006)

Alright...the guys thread is good n long...we girls aren't afraid to tell ya we think you're smokin hot.  

Now YOU GUYS need to step up to the plate and get THIS thread goin!  Come on guys! Show us your favorite TPF Babes!


----------



## Arch (Jul 7, 2006)

fotophia


----------



## Arch (Jul 7, 2006)

Mansi :hugs:


----------



## kordd (Jul 7, 2006)

all the babes should just post a pic... we need help 
plus we gave you (the babes) all kinds of help so....hook us up


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 7, 2006)

We haven't seen Jafapie (or what ever her name was) in a while.  She was queen of the self portrait.


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 7, 2006)

Someone dig up a pic of Elsaspet! 

She's gorgeous!


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jul 7, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> We haven't seen Jafapie (or what ever her name was) in a while.  She was queen of the self portrait.



Absolutely!  and I miss her pix a lot.  I think she's been busy getting married.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 7, 2006)

kordd, just browse through the ArtyFartySelfPortrait thread(s) ... you might find what you are looking for there!
For it is not up to us to nominate ourselves... you guys do that!
Likewise we gals say who we think is our personal hottest hottie on here .


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jul 7, 2006)

She was tops in my book...


----------



## JohnMF (Jul 7, 2006)

bethany138 said:
			
		

>


 
can't have you being left out. there you go


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 7, 2006)

Did I post that on here?  har har.. its not a self portrait tho... 

Thanks


----------



## Arch (Jul 7, 2006)

^  ...


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 7, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> can't have you being left out. there you go




I looked but I couldn't find one...Nice work John.


----------



## JohnMF (Jul 7, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I looked but I couldn't find one...Nice work John.


 
hah, the good old artsyfartsy self portrait thread


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 7, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> hah, the good old artsyfartsy self portrait thread



ohhh I forgot about the old one!!!


----------



## tekzero (Jul 7, 2006)

where is electric harmony?!!?


----------



## Mansi (Jul 8, 2006)

holy crap... lol :lmao: ... arch... wher'dya find that .. ugh... such a yuckie one :er:


----------



## Reverend (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a new favorite thread.


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 8, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> oh my.... Meysha were are you?! HELP!








:mrgreen:


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 8, 2006)

The other babe I found in my thread trawling travels...






Incase anyone is wondering, she goes by the name of Elsaspet.


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 8, 2006)

So, if Chris gets to be the President and Joe gets to be the secretary, then I call the position of treasurer, so that I can manage all the _assets_


----------



## Verbal (Jul 8, 2006)

Hands down the most beautiful person on this forum to me. =)


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 9, 2006)

I have one of meysha to add...


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (Jul 10, 2006)

I must admit...I am rather partial to these photos:


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (Jul 10, 2006)

But let's be clear...even though she doesn't post here...my Mel takes the cake. ;-)


----------



## Corry (Jul 10, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> So, if Chris gets to be the President and Joe gets to be the secretary, then I call the position of treasurer, so that I can manage all the _assets_


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jul 10, 2006)

MightyLeeMoon said:
			
		

> But let's be clear...even though she doesn't post here...my Mel takes the cake. ;-)



or the blonde behind her.     I kid, she's definitely a cutie.


----------



## Arch (Jul 16, 2006)

hurray...... we got another european!..... funkyflame  







:mrgreen:


----------



## Funkyflame (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Arch (Jul 16, 2006)

.....:blushing: ....... :mrgreen:


----------



## tekzero (Jul 16, 2006)

nice eyeees!


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 7, 2006)

We have a new pic of a TPF hottie!! :mrgreen:






Just had to revive this one.


----------



## Becky (Sep 8, 2006)

Argh, naaaaah :blushing:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 8, 2006)

C'mon, Becky: this one BELONGS in here!!!!!


----------



## Becky (Sep 8, 2006)

Hmmm, its debatable! :taped sh:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Sep 11, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> We have a new pic of a TPF hottie!! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Without a doubt she belongs here


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 10, 2008)

well this thread helped pass 20 minutes 

 bugger! more customers


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 10, 2008)

Bugger more customers??!! What kind of shop is it you're running??? :shock:   :stun:


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Lisa B (Mar 10, 2008)

Im not going to that shop,. thats for sure.


----------



## Puscas (Mar 10, 2008)

we need new additions to this thread!





pascal


----------



## Corry (Mar 10, 2008)

Puscas said:


> we need new additions to this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then post em, studmuffin!


----------



## Puscas (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah, I forgot to add the *starts searching for TPF-hotties now*...







pascal


----------

